# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Tastiera shqip së shpejti në çdo pc ku shkruhet shqip

## geezer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Qeveria shqiptare do të mbajë në 10 maj e-Kongresin që do të diskutojë gjuhën shqipe në moshën e informatikës 


Gjithnjë e më tepër shqipja e shtypur (në kompiuter, celular, etj), nuk po i ngjan asaj të folur. Kjo jo vetëm dëmton gjuhën, por edhe komunikimin, funksionin themelor të gjuhës.Gjithnjë e më tepër shqipja e folur dhe e shtypur, po shtypet nga gjuhët e mëdha. Kjo jo aq për shkak të mungesave teknologjike, se sa prej mungesave kulturore.

Tmerrohesh me disa shkresa zyrtare nga disa institucione, apo edhe shkrimet e disa mediave. Tmerrohesh gjithashtu edhe nga disa ide qe kanë qarkulluar për të ndryshuar shqipen (kur mund të ndryshojmë tastierën fare lehtë.


Tastiera standart shqip

Për të ndihmuar në ruajtjen dhe përmirësimin e komunikimit shqip (sidomos me përhapjen eksponenciale të përdorimit të teknologjive të reja të informacionit dhe komunikimit), kemi filluar një diskutim me disa organizata kombëtare të ICT-së, për krijimin e Tastierës Standarte Shqip. Kjo është një detyrë e realizuar prej kohësh nga kombet e tjerë, që i ka ardhur (ndoshta kaluar) koha për tu kryer edhe te shqiptarët, kudo ku ata shkruajnë shqip.

Tastiera standarde shqip, do të duhet të përcaktohet nga një ekip i përbërë jo vetëm nga shtetarë, por edhe përfaqsues të komunitetit të ICT-së, gjuhëtarëve, akademikëve dhe grupeve të tjera të interesit. Ajo do të duhet të kënaqë disa ekuacione:

1. Të ndryshojë sa më pak nga tastiera standard anglisht,
2. Të ketë të gjitha shkronjat shqip, lehtësisht të arritshme (ë-në, dhe ç-në)
3. Vendosja e shkronjave të jetë e orientuar sipas frekuencës së përdorimit


Per kongresin e-ManastirIT

Për të përmbushur këto kërkesa, do të duhet të mblidhet një përfaqsi e të gjitha grupeve të interesit të përshkruara më sipër, jo vetëm nga Shqipëria, por edhe nga Kosova, Maqedonia, Mali i Zi, etj. Në një farë mënyre ky do të jetë Kongresi i Tiranës (në analogji me Kongresin e Manastirit), për përdorimin e shqipes standarde në shoqërinë e informacionit. e-Kongresi do të mbahet jo më vonë se me rastin e ditës ndërkombëtare të shoqërisë së informacionit, 10 Maj.

Dy nga variantet më të diskutuara janë:

1. Të shtohet gërma ë dhe ç duke mos zëvëndësuar gërmat e tastieres anglisht, por disa nga shenjat (; ose , ose [, etj). Kjo nuk shqetëson përdoruesit e deritanishëm të tastierës anglisht, të mësuar të shtypin me 10 gishta, por nga ana tjetër shkronjat ë dhe ç(si dhe shkronjat e tjera) nuk janë të vendosura sipas frekuencës së përdorimit në gjuhën shqipe.
2. Të zëvëndësohet gërma w me gërmën ë dhe gërma ç e cila ska përdorim shumë frekuent, të vendoset në një nga shenjat e tjera. Ky variant i afrohet shumë vendosjes së gërmave sipas frekuencës dhe ndryshimit minimal me tastierën anglisht. Gjithashtu edhe përdoruesit e sotëm që përdorin w-në në vend të ë-së, do jenë të kënaqur. Por në këtë variant kemi ndryshim (ndonëse minimal) me tastierën anglisht dhe një vërshtirësi relative për përdoruesit e laptopit.

Gjithsesi këto do të jenë objekt diskutimi, dhe më pas vendimi nga qeveria shqiptare. Pas kësaj të gjitha tastierat, të paktën në administratë dhe shkolla, do të porositen sipas standartit shqip. Ndryshimet në çmim do të jenë minimale, më pak se 10 euro dhe sdo të përbëjnë pengesë për përhapjen e kësaj tastiere. Nga ana tjetër, përfitimet do jenë të dukshme dhe të menjëhershme, sidomos në administratë.

Kjo iniciativë do të shoqërohet me diskutimin për përmirësimin e fjalorit shqip për Microsoft Office, të porositur dhe shpërndarë për shtetasit e vet nga Qeveria e Kosovës, versionet shqip të Windows dhe Office, etj.

Një aspekt i rëndësishem i kësaj iniciative do të jetë bashkëpunimi mbarëshqiptar. Kjo iniciative do të stabilizoje kanalet e komunikimit me organizatat respektive qeveritare, të biznesit të ICT-së, shoqërisë civile, botës akademike, të Kosovës, Maqedonisë, Malit të Zi, etj. /pcworld/ 




info te marrura nga kosovaforce.net

----------


## benseven11

Perse duhen bere mbledhje dhe takime,per shkronjat e tastjeres???
Porosite tastjeren si e do me cfare shkronjash shtese dhe ta  dergon cdo kompani qe merret me prodhim tastjerash.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Perse duhen bere mbledhje dhe takime,per shkronjat e tastjeres???
> Porosite tastjeren si e do me cfare shkronjash shtese dhe ta  dergon cdo kompani qe merret me prodhim tastjerash.


Looooool beno po po mos beri mbledhe saliu si do mare fonde nga banga boterore  :perqeshje:  kshu eshte bere perhere ne shqiperi bejne nje mbledhje marin nja 2 miljon euro 1 miljon I shpenzojne me mbledhje e darka 500000 I futin ne xhepa 500000 I futin ne pune per ate cfare mbledhja vendos  :perqeshje: 

Ardi

----------


## Dito

> Perse duhen bere mbledhje dhe takime,per shkronjat e tastjeres???
> Porosite tastjeren si e do me cfare shkronjash shtese dhe ta  dergon cdo kompani qe merret me prodhim tastjerash.


Do quhet arritje ne mundjen e varferise ne vend, prandaj duhen mbledhjet.


*Dito.*

----------


## KokeKatrori

> Të shtohet gërma ë dhe ç


Si ka mundur "Geezer" te shkruaje ate  "e + 2 pika larte" dhe ate "c + bisht poshte" -  :-)))

Ka aktualisht edhe me tastiere "normale" ndonje kombinim tastash apo program apo ???

Flm

----------


## darwin

*Prektora*

http://vargmal.org/shqip/

Ë ë Ç ç

----------


## KokeKatrori

Nuk Funx ne Vista  :-((((
Gjithsesi flm Vella Darwin

Nese ka mundesi tjeter - Ju lutem te me ndihmoni

Valle ka Tastiera Shqip aktualisht ne Shqiperi ???

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ë = Alt + 0203
Ç = Alt + 0199
ë = Alt + 0235
ç = Alt + 0231

Keto jane per vista edhe windows seven

----------


## darwin

> a) Nuk Funx ne Vista  :-((((
> Gjithsesi flm Vella Darwin
> 
> Nese ka mundesi tjeter - Ju lutem te me ndihmoni
> 
> b) Valle ka Tastiera Shqip aktualisht ne Shqiperi ???



a) Në Vista 32bit (Home, Premium, Business, Ultimate) *FUKSIONON* se e kam provuar vetë (përveç se edhe në Windows2000 dhe Windows XP)!

b) Kam parë diku, nqs marr vesh diçka të shkruaj këtu ose mp.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Ë = Alt + 0203
> Ç = Alt + 0199
> ë = Alt + 0235
> ç = Alt + 0231
> 
> Keto jane per vista edhe windows seven


Ë - Alt + 0203
Ç - Alt + 128
ë - Alt + 137
ç -  Alt + 135

Këto janë për XP Professional SP3

----------


## erg

Sapo kam postuar një koment dhe një zgjidhje për tastierën shqip për përdorim në Windows XP për tastierat QWERTY. Komentin mund ta gjeni tek seksioni  	Forumi Shqiptar > Çështja kombëtare  > Gjuha shqipe > Tastjerë në Shqip (për shkronjat ëËçÇ) ose direkt në linkun http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...13#post2352813.
Në rast se doni, mund të shkarkoni skedarin "Tastiera shqipe.zip" në linkun e mëposhtëm, bashkë me një skedar info për instalimin.
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ahg6...era_shqipe_zip
Përshëndetje

----------


## Sokol2010

Tastjera ne shqip, tashme realitet.

Lexova shkrimet e mësiperme për tastjerën në shqip dhe më vjen mirë që ka interesim për rregullimin e shkrujtun të shqipes. Varjanti më i përshtatshëm është ai që tashmë është në treg.  
Kompania "VALDRIN" ka nxjerrë në treg variantin "Albanian Layout" duke gjetur një zgjidhje të thjeshtë dhe efikase, përdorimin e variantit "US" (më i perdorshmi) plus dy tasta shtesë, përkatësisht (ë) dhe (ç) te cilat funksionojnë mrekullisht si të gjitha tastat e tjera, me shift = shkronjë e madhe dhe pa shift= shkronjë e vogel.

----------


## Nete

Qenka ber mir tani,barem skem kritika.

----------


## Dembel_beu

Ju ose bëni shaka ose talleni, qysh prej Win_98 tastatura QWERT ka pasur suportin e alfabetit tonë, vetëm se është dashur të instalohet nga cd-ja e Win_98. Te Win_XP në Panelin kontrollues te Opsionet rajonale dhe të gjuhës mund të shtosh ç lloj tastature të dëshirosh. Shkronja "Ç" vjen mbas shkronjës "P" ndërsa shkronja "Ë" mbas shkronjës "L".....mbase ka dal edhe foto
Prsh
Dembeli

----------


## Kinney

dakord qe duhet tastiera ne shqip,
po nuk kuptoj pse duhet te eliminohet W?

Tastiera QWERTY eshte standarte, 
duhet marre shembull nga tastierat italisht, kane te gjitha germat anglisht, dhe germen ç direkt pas germes L,
aty ku ata kane é le te vendosin ë dhe ja mbaroi muhabeti.

----------


## Sokol2010

një foto (jo  cilësore, me tel.) të modelit të tastjerës në shqip, ku nuk është heq ose ndryshu asnjë shkronjë veçse shtue ë dhe ç.

----------

